# Top Performance Hair Dye Gels?



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

I just ordered pink and blue at petedge, and the shipping and processing is a crazy price.. anyways, has anyone used this? I think im going to hi-light Lucy's top knot and tail. I have dyed her hair before using human hair dye.I quickly changed to doggy hair dye because I just thought of all the chemicals! I used veggie based human hair dye though.

link..

http://www.petedge.com/Top-Performance-Hai...Gels-TP6128.pro


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I dyed Bella pink once using sugar free koolaid. I used that since it was safe and I was particular about what shade of pink I wanted.  We were going more for cotton candy pink rather than hot pink. She loved all the extra attention. My only issue was that it took about a months worth of baths for it to be completely gone. Let me know with the new one if it washes out easily.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Jan 3 2009, 08:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698040


> I dyed Bella pink once using sugar free koolaid. I used that since it was safe and I was particular about what shade of pink I wanted.  We were going more for cotton candy pink rather than hot pink. She loved all the extra attention. My only issue was that it took about a months worth of baths for it to be completely gone. Let me know with the new one if it washes out easily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bella looks pretty in pink!!!! :wub:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks! It was fun that time but I don't see us doing it again anytime in the near future. For now we'll stick to clothes. I may do her topknot if I can find some color that washes out easily.


----------



## Paddington12 (Nov 18, 2012)

I just bought Top Performance Tango Turquoise for Paddington, and i also bought the styling gel as well. From what I read it is not easy to get out, especially on white hair. I'm making a Halloween costume that requires a striking blue 5" mohawk on his head. Hes going to look amazing! I didn't get the dye yet, but with just the gel I already played around. Its not very strong unless maybe if you blow dry it.

I tried the mohawk, but it looked horrible without the blue coloring.









Then I just had fun with the crispy hair once he shook the wet gel all over his face, and I decided to give him David Tennant hair instead. 









Cant wait to play with the dye! Paddy loves when I buy him fun things and play with his hair, as you can tell from the pics of his happy little face.


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Pet Edge is expensive if you don't have a large order  I have been thinking about doing colors on Bella's topknot can't wait to hear about how these colors work!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG, I thought I had seen it all a pink dog. My husband would kill me but it would be a fun joke to play on him.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

My husband would kill me too.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

These do not wash out of Maltese hair. You will have to cut the hair off to get rid of the color.


----------



## mahceee (Aug 18, 2013)

I bought the top performance dye from Amazon. It is washing out slowly which is what I wanted. Here is Enzo after his bath today. You can see the bit of blue on his tail









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Aug 18, 2013)

We used it to dye our white chihuahua Isabel (RIP) pink. She was hot pink for quite awhile. It did not wash out for months. I think she actually turned back white as she shed out the pink hair  I am scared to dye my white toy poodle, it may never come out! lol


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Be sure to check your state's laws first.

I know in Colorado groomers have been fined in the past for dying dogs fur....

One was back when I lived there in the early 2000s.... another in 2008. But the law still stands in CO. So just make sure to check if your state doesn't have any laws against it.

Especially if you're doing the full body dye


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Its hard to tell if they have an allergy to the color( even if the bottle says its safe for pets)so I wld do a test strand first to be sure she does not have an allergic reaction or if your just doing the topknot, I wld put a lot of conditioner on the root to protect her skin in case she does have an allergy....just my 2 cents.


----------

